# Heaven's British passport application has been approved in Dehli!!!



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi sorry thought this deserved a separate post..to give hope for everyone doing surrogacy in India.It takes a while, but it's worth it.You must take lots of documentation with you such as proof of ID and address please ask me if you need info. We also have a great solicitor helping us here ,as well as a great support team at our clinic.I have been coming to India for 5 years (having treatment) and am really happy to help xxx


----------



## slinky (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi
Well done. That is fantastic news .
I bet that's a great big relief. 

X


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

That's great news!! Xx how much longer do you expect to be over there? Xx


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks girls,yes we are happy it's ok.It wasn't nice having the wad of documents and family photos returned.We have to wait about another 4 weeks for Heaven's passport then it's the Indian exit stamp x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh fab! Not long! Does it now get sent to England? Our documents from Ukraine just got sent from the embassy to Liverpool passport office.
Xx


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes Daisy Maisy they are off to Liverpool now x


----------

